# HOWTO: Project Utopia (Dbus,Hal,GVM) - Automounting Solution

## ArloWhite

The Gentoo Project Utopia Guide

Introduction

Project Utopia is a term coined by Robert Love and Joe Shaw that refers to the goal of implementing a unified solution to Linux hardware and device management.  Specifically, Project Utopia is associated with the udev, hotplug,dbus, hal, and gnome-volume-manager projects.  See Robert Love's post for some insight into the project.  There is also a Project Utopia mailing list if you are interested.  Project Utopia's primary aim is to succeed poorly implemented methods such as autofs and supermount.  Freedesktop.org is an umbrella organization that hosts many of the core components of Project Utopia.

This guide should help you reach that coveted moment of inserting your usb stick and having it automatically mount.

Initial Requirements

Udev and hotplug are required for things to work correctly.  Fortunately, the Gentoo Developers have already written a comprehensive doc

Note: Do make sure you emerge hotplug (Code Listing 2.2: Installing optional hotplug scripts)

Portage's Status:

Eventually you will simply be able to do:

emerge dbus hal gnome-volume-manager

Unfortunately, those ebuilds are not mature as of yet.  In fact, they're all hard-masked, indicating you really shouldn't be using them.  As of 8/31/2004:

```
sys-apps/dbus-0.22 (masked by: package.mask)

sys-apps/hal-0.2.97 (masked by: package.mask)

```

 *Quote:*   

> package.mask: the package is listed in the package.mask  file, meaning that it breaks something, crashes your system, has severe security issues or worse
> 
> 

 

Within bmg-main (Break-My-Gentoo Installation Guide)

```
sys-apps/dbus-cvs-0.22-r3 (masked by: -* keyword)

sys-apps/hal-cvs-0.3-r2 (masked by: -* keyword)

```

 *Quote:*   

> -*  	Known not to work or being extremely dangerous on any architecture
> 
> 

 

So, for now, it's probably best to just compile from CVS.  It's really not that hard and you'll probably need to do it at some point anyway.

Note on CVS installations.

I like to let packages I install manually stay in /usr/local (default for the autotool system).  This keeps us from cluttering our main system and physically separates official installations from the manual ones.  This means that we'll need to edit the init files for /usr/local.

Installing dbus

Dbus is an IPC (Inter Process Communication) protocol being developed by freedesktop.org.  In the future, dbus will likely be a de-facto standard for many Linux systems.

```
cd <your src directory>  (I use /usr/local/src)

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@pdx.freedesktop.org:/cvs login

<enter> (Password is Blank)

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@pdx.freedesktop.org:/cvs co dbus

cd dbus/dbus

./autogen.sh \

--enable-python \

--enable-glib \

--with-system-pid-file=/var/run/dbus.pid \

--with-system-socket=/var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket \

--with-session-socket-dir=/tmp \

--disable-doxygen-docs \

--disable-xml-docs \

--disable-mono-docs

make 

sudo make install (If you don't have sudo then su before make install)

```

Configuration Notes:

The config options are loosely based on the dbus ebuild.  I omitted X,gtk,qt, mono, xml, and test options as I'd rather leave things to the package default.  Browse /usr/portage/sys-apps/dbus/dbus-0.22.ebuild if you're interested.  The dbus dialog claims:

 *Quote:*   

> NOTE: building with unit tests increases the size of the installed library and renders it insecure.
> 
> NOTE: building with verbose mode increases library size, may slightly increase security risk, and decreases performance.
> 
> NOTE: building with assertions increases library size and decreases performance.
> ...

 Probably not to big an issue for now, we know things are unstable.

The messagebus user:

dbus uses the messagebus user defined in etc/system.conf; you probably shouldn't change this.  For some reason, dbus does not give an error when you attempt to start if the user does not exists, anyhow, we need to create the user.

```
(As Root)

useradd messagebus

```

The init script file.

The stock init file provided in the dbus cvs tree will not work on gentoo systems (dbus/bus/messagebus)

We can simply copy the init script from the currently broken ebuild and edit it.

```
(As Root)

cp /usr/portage/sys-apps/dbus/files/dbus /etc/init.d/dbus

edit the dbus file under /etc/init.d and change 

/usr/bin/dbus-daemon-1  to  /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon-1 in this line:

start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/dbus.pid --exec /usr/bin/dbus-daemon-1 -- --system

chmod +x /etc/init.d/dbus

mkdir /var/lib/dbus

```

Try starting dbus and verify that it runs; add dbus to the runlevel

```
(As Root)

/etc/init.d/dbus start

ps -A|grep dbus-daemon-1

rc-update add dbus default

```

Installing Hal

Hal (Hardware Abstraction Layer) provides an interface to the hardware on a Linux system.  The work on Hal is inspired by Havoc's article "Making Hardware Just Work"  according to the author.   Hal does not actually DO anything in the sense of mounting devices.  Applications such as gnome-volume-manager use HAL to do this.  Take a look at the Hal specifications if you are interested.

```

cd <your src directory>  - I use /usr/local/src

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@pdx.freedesktop.org:/cvs login

<enter> (Password is Blank)

cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@pdx.freedesktop.org:/cvs co hal

cd hal/hal

export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig

./autogen.sh \

--disable-doxygen-docs \

--disable-docbook-docs

 make 

(As Root)

useradd haldaemon

groupadd haldaemon

make install (If you don't have sudo then su before make install)

```

Note:

Since you'll probably be updating cvs often you may want to add PKG_CONFIG_PATH to the environment permanently.

```
(As Root)

edit /etc/env.d/99pkgconfig and add the following line

PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

Once again, the stock init script (hal/hal/hald/haldaemon) will not work.  Like dbus, we will use the broken ebuild's script.

```
(As Root)

cp /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/files/hald /etc/init.d/hald

edit the hald file under /etc/init.d and change 

/usr/sbin/hald  to  /usr/local/sbin/hald in this line:

start-stop-daemon --start -q --exec /usr/sbin/hald

chmod +x /etc/init.d/hald

```

Start Hal and add to runlevel

```
(As Root)

/etc/init.d/hald start

rc-update add hald default

```

Hal-Device-Manager:

hal-device-manager is a program that comes with hal which lets you view all the information associated with your devices.

Note:

hal-device-manager may fail to start because python cannot import dbus.  This is likely because you installed dbus in another prefix, probably /usr/local.  Python can be told other locations to import from by setting the PYTHON_PATH variable.

```
(As Root)

edit /etc/env.d/99python

Add line

PYTHON=/usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

Try hal-device-manager

```
hal-device-manager
```

Installing gnome-volume-manager

Gnome-Volume-Manager is the policy part of Project Utopia.  It uses hal's information to automatically mount CDs, pendrives, run DVDs, etc.

```

cd <your src directory>  - I use /usr/local/src

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome login

<enter> (Password is Blank)

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome co gnome-volume-manager

cd gnome-volume-manager

```

Quick Hack:

This option will probably appear in gnome-volume-properties soon, but for now if you want to use a file-manager other than Nautilus you may want to change this line under src/manager.c:

For myself, I changed the line to:

#define NAUTILUS_COMMAND	"/usr/bin/rox %m"

```
./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install
```

I chose to run gnome-volume-manager as a regular user and stuck gnome-volume-manager & in my .xinitrc file.  I'm not sure if it'd be better to create an init-script eventually or not.

```
gnome-volume-manager & 
```

To configure GVM, run:

```
gnome-volume-properties
```

Installing ivman

Ivman is an alternative to gnome-volume-manager without any of the gnome stuff.  I would use the break-my-gentoo ivman-cvs ebuild.  There is also a guide in the forums by Redeeman, but his ebuild links are down.

Maintaining CVS (For those unfamiliar)

You may want to update from cvs often, do this

```
cd <pkg_src_directory>

cvs update

make && sudo make install

```

Optionally, if the build fails, you may want to:

```
make distclean ; ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install

```

This makes sure the errors are not from complications with leftover configuration files and binaries

A few Notes:

You need to change your /etc/fstab file to fit what hal claims your devices should be.  The easiest way is to use hal-device-manager, find your device and look at the block_device string.  For example, my cd-ROM is /dev/sr0

There is a component of hal called fstab-sync that you might take a look at.

Pressing the eject button on the cd-ROM will not work yet.

Pulling out a pen-drive before unmounting first is dangerous.  (Hence the reason windows has "Safely Remove Device")

Dbus seems fairly stable but sometimes hald goes down for now apparent reason.  If things aren't working, check that the processes exist and restart the neccesary ones.

[code]ps -A | grep -e hald -e dbus-daemon -e gnome-volume

(If hald is gone)

/etc/init.d/hald zap start

I haven't found how to access hald's logs yet.  I'll update this guide when I do.

----------

## seringen

just letting you know i'm going to try out your howto right now. I'll let you  know how it goes.  Thanks for putting it up

----------

## Remenic

Very nice HOWTO! I haven't tried it out yet, but I will as soon as possible!

One thing though, the part about dbus being masked by keyword...The bmg ebuild *also* fetches a fresh copy from CVS.. You're basically doing the same, taking the same risks, but with more effort to maintain the installed files.... might as well emerge the dbus-cvs and hal-cvs ebuilds and keep it easy to uninstall!

Anyways, I'll let you know if it works for me  :Smile: 

----------

## Hackeron

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.3

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.3/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.3/site-packages

checking for pyrexc... no

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... found

configure: error: Building python explicitly requested, but can't build python bindings

Now type 'make' to compile dbus.

[root@hackeron-server:/usr/local/src/dbus/dbus]# make

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

Any ideas?

----------

## Hackeron

[RESOLVED]: emerge libcap

If I remove python from dbus, the next error I get is when trying to compile hal:

[root@hackeron-server:/usr/local/src/hal/hal]# make

cd . && /bin/sh /usr/local/src/hal/hal/missing --run autoheader

touch ./config.h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status config.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: config.h is unchanged

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/hal/hal'

Making all in libhal

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/hal/hal/libhal'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/hal/hal/libhal'

Making all in hald

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/hal/hal/hald'

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/hal/hal/hald'

source='hald.c' object='hald.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/hald.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/hald.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_SYSCONF_DIR=\""/usr/local/etc"\" -DPACKAGE_DAT

ACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/local//locale"\" -DPACKAGE_LOCALSTATEDIR=\""/usr/local/var"\" -

usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include      -g -O2 -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmi

-compare -c `test -f 'hald.c' || echo './'`hald.c

distcc[31187] ERROR: compile on localhost failed

hald.c:42:28: sys/capability.h: No such file or directory

hald.c: In function `drop_privileges':

hald.c:254: error: `cap_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

hald.c:254: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

hald.c:254: error: for each function it appears in.)

hald.c:254: error: syntax error before "cap"

hald.c:294: error: `cap' undeclared (first use in this function)

hald.c:294: warning: implicit declaration of function `cap_from_text'

hald.c:296: warning: implicit declaration of function `cap_set_proc'

hald.c:301: warning: implicit declaration of function `cap_free'

hald.c: In function `main':

hald.c:432: warning: unused variable `buf'

distcc[31186] ERROR: compile on localhost failed

make[3]: *** [hald.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/hal/hal/hald'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/hal/hal/hald'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/hal/hal'

make: *** [all] Error 2

----------

## Hackeron

[root@laptop:~]# hal-device-manager 

** (hal-device-manager:7345): WARNING **: `GtkTextSearchFlags' is not an enum type

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/bin/hal-device-manager", line 8, in ?

    import gnome

ImportError: No module named gnome

What is this? -- hal is supposed to be platform independent but depends on such monsters like gnome?

----------

## BeFalou

 *Hackeron wrote:*   

> [root@laptop:~]# hal-device-manager 
> 
> ** (hal-device-manager:7345): WARNING **: `GtkTextSearchFlags' is not an enum type
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...

 

Same here.

----------

## ArloWhite

hal-device-manager is a separate application that uses hal.  It is bundled along with hal for the sake of convienience.  If you really want a hal client that doesn't use gtk/gnome you'll have to write it yourself.  The hal developers chose to do their demonstration with gnome probably because of their familiarity with it.   Eventually other such clients will emerge but you'll need to be patient.  I forgot to mention, but their is a terminal program called 'lshal', which spits out a bunch of hal device information.

-Arlo

----------

## thirteen

With respect to the import error you need to emerge gnome-python and that should clear it up.

----------

## Hackeron

 *thirteen wrote:*   

> With respect to the import error you need to emerge gnome-python and that should clear it up.

 

56 dependencies? -- no thanks...

----------

## mc_03

During the autogen I get this error:

checking for moc... /usr/qt/3/bin/moc

checking for qglobal.h... found

checking for X... libraries /usr/X11R6/lib, headers /usr/X11R6/include

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for doxygen... no

checking whether to build Doxygen documentation... yes

checking for xmlto... no

checking whether to build XML documentation... yes

configure: Checking to see if we can build Python bindings

checking whether /usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages version >= 2.2... configure: error: too old

I have Python 2.4 installed, so...  :Razz: 

----------

## wickwire

I've managed to get it working, here are the packages I've merged, messing with /etc/portage/package.keywords & /etc/portage/package.unmask:

```
*  sys-apps/dbus :

        [ ~I] 0.22 (0)

```

```
*  sys-apps/hal :

        [ ~I] 0.2.97 (0)

```

```
*  gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager :

        [ ~I] 0.9.9 (0)

```

```
*  dev-python/gnome-python :

        [   ] 1.4.2 (1)

        [   ] 1.4.4 (1)

        [   ] 1.4.4-r1 (1)

        [   ] 2.0.0 (2)

        [   ] 2.0.0-r1 (2)

        [ ~I] 2.0.2 (2)

```

I didn't alter any of the init scripts, they all ran without complaints and it works, I've tried it with my dvd burner and it automounts the discs I put in, however I can't unmount them by pressing the eject button, apart from that it's working fine I think. Maybe I've overlooked something, in case I did please feel free to let me know, I'll be reading a bit still and see if it was user-error, anyways just to let you know that over here it was all very straight-forward regarding emerges and init scripts to work.  :Smile: 

Taken from the Project Utopia Guide Notes, just above:

"Pressing the eject button on the cd-ROM will not work yet."

Ahem, sorry - I'll wait.  :Smile: 

----------

## psofa

anyone got a camera working? as theres no block.device string in hal-device-manager for my camera i dunno what to do

----------

## LifesizeKenDoll

It'd be really cool when they get the eject button to work.

----------

## TazG

Both hal-device-manager and lshal give me

```
Failed to connect to socket /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
```

----------

## UzielNZ

 *mc_03 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> checking whether /usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages version >= 2.2... configure: error: too old
> 
> I have Python 2.4 installed, so... 

 

I get that same error when I try to emerge gnome-python

EDIT: Maybe it's looking for gtk 2.2 rather than python 2.2.  Any thoughts?

----------

## raaf

 *Hackeron wrote:*   

> checking for python... /usr/bin/python
> 
> checking for python version... 2.3
> 
> checking for python platform... linux2
> ...

 

the same!

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Sorry I'm going to be [very] rude. Wouldn't it make much more sense to develop something simple with no gnome/kde/whatever dependencies? I mean, it's about mounting things... how does this fit in the "desktop env" idea?

----------

## teutzz

 *LifesizeKenDoll wrote:*   

> It'd be really cool when they get the eject button to work.

 if you use ivaman upgrade to the latest cvs version, it's all fixed in there

----------

## stillman

development has reached ~x86 now, everything can be done via portage. runs fine(only tried dvd, cd - no usb), only ejecting still doesn't work  :Crying or Very sad: , you'll have to unmount first...

----------

## teutzz

like i said, using the latest cvs ivman it's all ok

----------

## stillman

oh, in my excitment i've overlooked that one  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Chaosite

just putting in a plug for ivman, which does the same thing as gnome-volume-manager, but without the gnome deps  :Smile: 

It also does ejecting quite well.

Development is stalled a bit, but it still does it's job well.

----------

## Remenic

'Utopia' works really great in that I can plug in a USB disk and have it automount. But, the fstab entry it creates stays there forever, which is kind of Annoying. Do I need to configure something to make it remove entries?

And is this a hal issue, or a gnome-volume-manager issue?

----------

## ahorn

i want to use the eject button :/

why i cant use usb-sticks with ivman/hal? - system loads 100% and still no files in /mnt/usb/ :*( 

is it a bug? the project page tells usb is not supported yet ,but remenic can automount usb-sticks, hmm... Tell me what to do

----------

## Redeeman

the links at the ivman post really should work.

----------

## val

Yay, it works, it works!!!

Is there anyway to tell it to not mount certain things?  I could do without it mounting my windows partition, or the dell partition which contains who knows what...

I also noticed a mistake in the guide, the text of how to change /etc/env.d/99python  says to add the line:

```

PYTHON=/usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages

```

when it should be 

```

PYTHONPATH=/usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages

```

and you should adjust the path according to your system.  Many gentoo users will have it under /usr/lib.  PYTHON should be set to your executable such as /usr/bin/python, but probably isn't neccessary to set.  Setting it to the site packages directory causes problems when you re-emerge hal.

Other than that, great guide!  I'm very happy with automounting usbsticks, and dvds.  I about to try my camera....

----------

## borchi

anyone got camera support working?

----------

## val

I just tried the camera thing and it doesn't work.  I can transfer my stuff the old way, but it won't automatically start digikam or anything.  I found that gthumb, the default, doesn't work very well even if I start it manually.  I suppose it will work one day.....

BTW, I was able to get it to not mount my windows partition and the dell utility partition by editing the entries in fstab such that they are not user mountable.

----------

## borchi

same here. but the camera support works fine in ubuntu on the same configuration.

----------

## astaroth_pod

Well, my USB stick (IRiver IFP 495T) does not automount  :Sad: 

It shows up just fine in dmesg and the system log, and I even made custom rules for it in udev so it's /dev/iriver. Works like a charm when I mount it manually, but it does not automount! Why is that? (cdrom automounts just fine). I've selected all options in the gnome-volume-properties.

----------

## val

I got the camera working!

In my case, I can set my camera to act as an external hard drive or a digital camera.  When I set it to work as a hard drive, hal finds it, mounts it where it would mount a usb pen, but it also acknowledges that it's a digital camera somehow...  I have my "removeable storage" settings in gnome to start digikam automatically when a digital camera is connected.  (I like digikam way better than gthumb.)  When I connect it, a message pops up asking me if I would like to import photos and if I click yes, it launches digikam.

----------

## palatin

Both my USB stick and my digital camera work just fine. I had to add rules in UDEV so that new entries are not added in fstab each time I plug them.

Is there a way to change the name displayed on the desktop ? I get "SANVOL" for my casio exilim camera.

----------

## val

Hmmm.  I made my own entries in fstab.  Any usb device that acts as an external drive is mounted to /mnt/usbdrive, a mount point I created and specified in fstab (this is from before setting up hal and udev).  It then shows up as "usbdrive" on my desktop.

----------

## JOS654

there is a way where i could use all those programs without letting my fstab being changed?

----------

## Syntaxis

 *JOS654 wrote:*   

> there is a way where i could use all those programs without letting my fstab being changed?

 

Yes. Ubuntu uses a utility called pmount to achieve this. See e.g. this post on debian-devel for details.

----------

## Allochtoon

Nice startpost, tomorrow I will post my experiences when the emerging is done.

 *Quote:*   

> Pulling out a pen-drive before unmounting first is dangerous. (Hence the reason windows has "Safely Remove Device") 

 

Can someone please point out exactly why this is?

----------

## val

^^^ It could still be transferring data when you pull it out.

----------

## DrWoland

So where can I find documentation on hal and dbus and exactly what they do and how they can be configured? Is there no way other than hal-device-manager?

----------

## amanoj

So.. I have tried this several times.. and I am now feeling retarded!?!?!?!

DBUS compiles fine, but when I get to the ./autogen line for hal, I recieve the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> checking for BLKGETSIZE64... no
> 
> configure: error: BLKGETSIZE64 is not defined
> ...

 

I have tried several different builds, and all end with the same result. I even believed that it had something to do with my kernel version... so I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.10. Can someone help? I know that I am not the only person to run into this problem.

Thanks,

AmanoJ

 :Sad: 

----------

## acid2000

Its stable for me, got everything from portage no ~x86 needed.

Never have I met programs like this that are so seamless with the Linux desktop.

----------

## furanku

I followed the instructions given here to switch my KDE 4.3 to HAL + dbus + pmount. Everything works fine, CDROMS, USB Sticks, Digtal Cameras, all appear automagically on my desktop, ready to be used. But I still have three annoying issuses:

1) Although I removed /etc/hal/device.d/.50-fstab-sync.hal  and addes a link to /etc/hal/device.d/60-pmount.hal -> /usr/bin/pmount-hal HAL adds "managed" entries for cdrom, cdrecoder and floppy (and attached USB devices) suring the boot process to my /etc/fstab. With these entries pmount doesn't work at all, even when I attach a new USB deviche to my computer, complaining about wrong fs type or too much filesystems. When I remove all "managed" entries, evereything works fine.

2) Where can I set up names (and in KDE icons) for the devices? I learend that for hard disc partitions HAL evaluates the volume label. But I've not found any possibilty for my Camera to show up as a Camera, instead it is named "SANVOL" (?!) and appears as a USB Stick. I can live with that, but it would be even nicer if the digicam icon would appear with a more convincing name.

3) I can't get my card reader to work. It's recognized during boot process and I successfull mounted cards from it on a prior gentoo installation without HAL and dbus. I already edited /usr/share/hal/fdi/20freedesktop/6in1-card-reader.fdi to match my Vendor und Product ID but szill nothing happens if I insert a card. I also tried to dis/reconnect the cardreader with a card inserted.

Frank

----------

## dv_

furanku, I tried exactly the same guide. However, in the HAL output (with --verbose=yes), there is a "Error: given UDI does not exist" error everywhere. I digged a bit further, and found out that pmount-hal expects the UDI as the first parameter, e.g. "mount-hal <UDI>". But HAL does NOT pass on the UDI this way! The first parameter is "add" when adding a device and "remove" when removing. HAL passes the UDI as an environment variable.

I wonder what version of hal, dbus and pmount you have.

----------

## furanku

These are the versions and USE Flags I use:

```
# emerge -pv hal dbus pmount

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.4.7-r1  -debug -doc -pcmcia 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.23.4  +X -debug +gtk* -mono +python +qt +xml2 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/pmount-0.7.1  0 kB [1]

```

I also solved the card reader problem (except that I need to un- and reconnect the cardreader to have the inserted media recognized) by follwoing the instructions here. But I still have the strange names for USB devices and have to remove the entries in /etc/fstab and clean up /media when I boot.

----------

## dv_

Hmm, I have hal 0.4.5, maybe this could be it.

But why are you capable of emerging pmount? AFAIK there is no ebuild in portage?

I found one in bugs.gentoo.org, but I don't know if it is the same version you use (it says 0.4.4). Also, I frankly do not have any idea how to insert this ebuild in portage. Copying the ebuild to sys-fs/pmount/ is enough? What about metadata.xml?

----------

## furanku

OK. The ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org is the same ebuild for pmount, that I use. Simply renaming it to pmount-0.7.1.ebuild makes it emerge that version. To use that ebuild take a look in your /etc/make.conf. There should be an variable named PORTDIR_OVERLAY (or something like that), that specifies the directory of your local extensions to the portage trees. If that varaible is not set it defaults to /usr/local/portage. So (assuming later that it's /usr/local/portage) do the following:

First, if you haven't done already, you have to add the line 

```
sys-fs/pmount ~x86
```

  in /etc/portage/package.keywords. By doing this you tell portage that you want to use versions of pmount that are marked as experimental or unstable (I have also dbus and hal in /etc/portage/package.keywords), so it looks in my setup

```
sys-apps/dbus ~x86

sys-apps/hal ~x86

sys-fs/pmount ~x86

```

Of course you have to re-emerge dbus and hal to get the new versions.

To emerge the pmount ebuild do a

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/pmount

# cp pmount-0.4.4.ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/pmount/pmount-0.7.1.ebuild

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/pmount/pmount-0.7.1.ebuild digest

# emerge pmount

```

Hope that helps!

----------

## djpharoah

so does this HOW-TO still work for gnome?? it has been a while since anyone has responded to the thread and thats why im just wondering..

also will this utopia stuff work in fluxbox? or is it just limited to gnome??

can anyone let me know??

thanks

----------

## Dark_Cloud

 *djpharoah wrote:*   

> so does this HOW-TO still work for gnome?? it has been a while since anyone has responded to the thread and thats why im just wondering..
> 
> also will this utopia stuff work in fluxbox? or is it just limited to gnome??
> 
> can anyone let me know??
> ...

 

Use this one http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ivman because we already have the ebuilds for these packages.

If u use gnome install the gvm, for fluxbox you cam use the ivman (u can even use this one for gnome too)

cheers  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tom56

 *djpharoah wrote:*   

> so does this HOW-TO still work for gnome?? it has been a while since anyone has responded to the thread and thats why im just wondering..
> 
> also will this utopia stuff work in fluxbox? or is it just limited to gnome??
> 
> can anyone let me know??
> ...

 

He comes in the dead of night when you least suspect it, creeping through the backalleys of abandoned posts. Yes, the thread necromancer strikes again!

(But serisously - This can all be done nice and easy through portage now and a little fiddling with config files. As the other poster said it is best to use ivman rather than gvm if you're not using Gnome, though I'm sure it would be possible to use gvm with another WM/DE if you wanted, just a bit tricky and rather pointless.)

----------

## Painkiller

Still useful in 2005??

----------

